# Smoker went out overnight...



## jconnealy (Jun 6, 2021)

I was smoking a brisket overnight last night and the temp seemed to be holding steady at 250 in the smoker so I went to bed around 11:45pm. I woke up this morning at about 6:30 to go check on it and the smoker was out and the internal temp of my brisket was reading 140, probably not safe to try to salvage it, right? Any timely advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 6, 2021)

My vote it to fire it back up and carry on.
Do you know what the internal was when you went to bed?
Heck it may be fully cooked and cooled down enough to slice now.


----------



## jeffo21 (Jun 6, 2021)

I would slowly bring the smoker back up and finish cooking


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 6, 2021)

Enjoy you brisket your good to continue

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 6, 2021)

agree with everyone carry on, but i would get yourself some thermometers with a low-high alarm if you leave your smoker unattended for long periods. as most of us have found anything thing can happen when smoking. welcome to smf


----------



## jeffo21 (Jun 6, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> agree with everyone carry on, but i would get yourself some thermometers with a low-high alarm if you leave your smoker unattended for long periods. as most of us have found anything thing can happen when smoking. welcome to smf


Aint that the truth. When my daughter was little she played fireman and put my fire out.


----------



## jconnealy (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks everyone! Almost right after I posted this I found an awesome thread that gave me confidence that I should keep going.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 6, 2021)

Like 

 smokerjim
 said get yourself some therms with hi/lo temp alarms.Its a stress reliever and will save a cook.


----------

